
This Is the Year Donald Trump Kills Net Neutrality - lucabenazzi
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/year-donald-trump-kills-net-neutrality/?mbid=nl_1217_p3&CNDID=
======
shard972
I remember how Tom Wheeler was supposed to kill Net Neutrality.

After reading through the claims being made yet again that NN is in mortal
danger and we are all going to get charged by our ISP's to watch youtube HD,
It's hard to find much evidence to show that's even close to happening.

